# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [Tuto] Exporter les Workspace et Applications APEX (sous linux)

## McM

L'automatisation des exports des applications Apex n'est pas franchement bien document chez Oracle et sur le net, et l'utilisation de l'export par l'interface est pnible ds que l'on commence  avoir des fichiers statiques, des images, plusieurs appli, etc...
Il existe une classe Java fournie dans les scripts d'install Apex (dans le rpertoire utilities) avec un readme.txt qui donne quelques exemples.

Premire chose : Garder le rpertoire utilities (si comme moi vous supprimez les fichiers d'install)
Je copie le rpertoire utilities dans mon rpertoire de scripts d'export


```

```

Crer ensuite un script exportApex.sh


```

```

A la fin du script, plusieurs fichiers sont crs dans /home/oracle/export/daily
apexdevWorkspace.log qui contient la liste des workspaces (autre qu'INTERNAL)
des fichiers w_XXXX_.sql : Scripts d'export/import du workspace XXXX (workspace+users)
apexAppli.log : Contient la liste des applications exportes par Workspace
des fichiers f_xxx_.sql : Scripts d'export/import de l'application xxx (que l'application, sans les fichiers statics et images)
des fichiers files__XXXX_.sql : Scripts d'export/import des fichiers et images du workspace XXXX 

ll ne reste plus qu' les zipper pour avoir une sauvegarde.


```
zip -m -j Apex_${BASE}_${JOUR}.zip *.sql ${BASE}Workspace.log ${BASE}Appli.log
```

----------

